# Let's See Your Hunting ATV (Pics)



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Bought this Kawasaki Prairie 650 used last year. Replaced stock tires/wheels with ITP 7 wheels and Dirt Tamer Tires (26x12x12 rear and 26x9x12 front). Tires are 6 ply and have handled the West Texas rocks, thorns and cactus really well.
Sprayed the racks with bed liner (place in Houston that does this for $40 cash - good deal).
Covered the seat with custom black cover to get the match. 
Next is the Kolpin V gun boot and a spotlight to be complete for this year.
Working on maintenance today and was thinking it would be cool to see pics and mod ideas from everyone.

1st pic is stock after I purchased. (Those are last years hurricane trees piled up in the background....this has been a much better Fall!)

2nd two are the transformed pics.

GCB


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Heres a pic of mine..Oxx..


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I have a mount for a 15gallon barrel tail gate feeder on my rear rack. Holds a bag and a half of corn.


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

Camera Pic of my 660 Grizz.....


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

Pics of our 91 300 and 05 Rubicon. Both have winches, the 91 has a set of Mud Bug tires on it. I love both of them, the 91 has been on hunts from south Texas to Colorado and not given me a bit of trouble other than batteries.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

There is something wrong with ya'lls 4 wheelers there. There ain't any mud on them??? Never known a good 4 wheeler that wasn't covered in mud.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Nice looking Machine..









Heres our meat wagons Cool Bro.....Robs just did a major tune up (in the field) on our '86 CJ-7....

Her '96 Arti-Cat 454 (TASMINA) has seen more meat than a Chicago Slaughter house...LOL..







Just spent 700.00 at the dealer in Corpus...from Brakes to carb. about 4400 miles on her now.

Attachments...50lb poly Elec. feeder/spreader (lunch bell).
soft side gas tank saddle bags....Hard shell U-Shape both side lockable storage box with seat and back rest...(Waterproof)...Packed with everything from light sticks to chewing gum....and tools. At least 2 dozen bungee tie downs

Also have a large medal basket that attaches to the front rack (Elec. ties) for Chain saw and tools, gas cans when working on the ranch...and a thumb extension for the throttle...Love it. Working on rod holders now..

We ditched the Koplin gun cases 7yrs ago..in the boat house and someone can have em real cheap if the want em

JMO...but its our experience that Scoped rifles will take too bad a beating in them and they are responsible for the only scope allignment problems we have ever had!!!!!!! We have heard that from others too...Dangerous eye candy to me.

Glad it was javilina and not deer when we found out!!

We sling our rifles when riding 4 wheelers.....









Have fun puttin your style on her....

Chief

I don't have any pics of her unloaded..heres a few...

I forgot...Down here we put a bottle of the green tractor tire junk in each tire...and always carry a 12vt air compressor...


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

*Not very fancy but they work....*

almost all of the time


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Polaris 700 with 28' teeth chattering mudzillas.....


----------



## Blue Dawg (Sep 12, 2006)

Very handsome dog Chief!!!! I like the jeep.


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

Chief, same thing with the Koplin case, looked like a good idea at the time. Last time I saw mine it was in the attic. If I don't have mine slinged, it rides on the front bag that I bought, the bag usually has spare jackets, rain-gear, etc so it cushions the gun. Some nice deer that one is hauling out....


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's my rig on Christmas day a couple years ago. Honda Rancher w/ back drop rack and 26x12x12s on it. That was/is a great bike, sold it to my mom to deer hunt off of. Bought a 2006 Kawa Brute Force 650 w/ custom rims and Mud Lites around it. Back drop rack on it too. It's pretty good, will take a pic of it at home.









That ok for havin a little mud on it? lol........had to dig out the fender wells before I could get to some water.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Good looking four wheeler guys and gals. I'll post some pics of my toys when I get to the casa.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Here' mine*

First pic I was on the ranch by myself hunting in the river bottom. Killed a deer and got stuck on the way out. Had to hike back to camp and get another bike to drag it out.

The second pic is just another pic of the way it usually looks. Loaded down with fur.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Ahhhhhh.... mud and dead stuff. Now we are lookin at pics of 4 wheelers boys!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I know, I know...not what you're looking for, but I don't have an ATV...and my truck is too heavy to be a good offroad truck, but I can fit a lot of guns in it and a lot of dead stuff on it.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

2004 Honda 450 Foreman ES


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

capn said:


> Ahhhhhh.... mud and dead stuff. Now we are lookin at pics of 4 wheelers boys!


Heck, where we hunt we would have to ride 5 miles to get near any "real" amount of water much less mud. We have dust, cactus, rocks (sharp ones), hills and more dust. Usually just a hose rinse and a wipe down is all you need. We need to watch our filters a little closer.
Nothing wrong with a fella taking care of his equipment....I like mine to last and look new. Mine is a 2002 model by the way.

Chief - them are some sweet pics as always. Not sure about the Kolpin issues. The new Kolipin 5 has a soft case that slides into the hard case. I would think no matter where you put it while riding the ATV you are going to be jarring it some....even on your back. But you got me doubting now.

huntinguy - did you get the Kawasaki 650i? I hear that is a really good bike and you waste your money buying the 700 over the 650i.

Great looking ATVs everyone...that Polaris is a beast and I don't doubt them zilla tires would rattle your fillings out....LOL.

Keep em coming.

GCB


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

The only golf cart you will catch me in.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

GCB -- I'm really liking it. I didn't get the 650i, don't think it was out yet, I actually bought my bike at the end of '05.

I often get the sense it's more bike than I need, but it'll last me for years probably, I had no real need to get rid of my old one other than my mom wanted it and I could use the write off for the new one. Biggest complaint is that the bike does seem a bit cold natured and the V-Twin needs a few minutes to warm up when I'm goin duck huntin, also need some deer blood on it ;-).

Gonna spray my racks and do some customizing on the drop rack so that it doesn't break the frame/come loose.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I have one of those feeders too. I tried to find a pic of it, but all of them show it in the water.
















Too Tall said:


> I have a mount for a 15gallon barrel tail gate feeder on my rear rack. Holds a bag and a half of corn.


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

*Bomardier*

Had a Doskocil gun mount & case but they were gone when the ATV was recovered after having been stolen from a family member's place up in ET.


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

cant se em mehansen


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

2005 Honda Foreman 500 with 27" mudlites and some other toys.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

EZGO Worhorse. Since the paint job, I added a rack in the back with 2 swivel seats.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Nice Rig Spots and Dots.....Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Nice Rig Spots and Dots.....Very Nice!!!!


Thank you. My buddy and I painted in it my garage last year while watching the 'Stros. I bought the Litefoot Camo Stencils at Bass Pro.


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

mehansen said:


> Had a Doskocil gun mount & case but they were gone when the ATV was recovered after having been stolen from a family member's place up in ET.


I guess Yahoo can't doesn't hotlink? Here's an attempt using Photobucket:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My dad told me IF they would have had 4-wheelers when he was a young man there would not be any deer left for me to hunt>>> and knowing his past I believe him. He wore out several jeeps and then 2 6-wheelers. @ 82 he just got a new Rino and thinks he has died and gone to Heaven, he uses it to patrol, feed and take care about 3k acres EVERY day. I'll post up some pics and it won't be clean as it stays dirty about 6 1/2 days a week. He still has his Foreman if needed. WW


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Heres the rear of my 2001 honda rubicon with the deer dad and I took on opening weekend last year. My bike sports a warn 2500, 26" mudlites, warn 424 unlocker and a highlifter lift kit.


----------



## ASK (May 15, 2006)

*My hunting utv*

05 Kawasaki trans mule with some adds.


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

2004 Honda Rancher 4x4. Accessories include, sprayed racks, CV boot guards, gun boot, camo bags rack/saddle bags for all my junk, and soft side coola for some pepsi :wink:


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Here are a couple of my '05 Polaris Sportsman 400
Accessories include- front leveling kit, 23" Maxxis Litefoot tires, cheap gun holder and front and rear bumpers on order


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Here's my Rhino......*

Haven't had a chance to get it muddy yet, but it will haul all the corn you can put in it, and anything else. Wouldn't trade it for anything. Can't wait until December to get it bloody.

T...


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Come on Spout. Post that pic of Pat's Ride. Stuck in the slough with a wet belt. Got to love those automatics:rotfl:


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

cclayton01 said:


> Here are a couple of my '05 Polaris Sportsman 400
> Accessories include- front leveling kit, 23" Maxxis Litefoot tires, cheap gun holder and front and rear bumpers on order.


Messed up my post from last night. I have 26" tires not 23" and rear rack.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

cclayton01 said:


> Messed up my post from last night. I have 26" tires not 23" and rear rack.


Don't worry about it, 26" or 23" doesn't really matter. Most of the guys on here think 3" is 6" anyway. And, it really doesn't matter which side the rack is on, as long as it's a nice one. Actually, the rear rack sounds like a really interesting concept.

Y'all have agreat weekend!!


----------



## fisherfool (Feb 19, 2006)

*The jeep all the way.Much warmer ride.*


----------



## rem260man (Jan 17, 2005)

*My new ride*

Okay besides my Honda Rancher 350ES 4X4 I added this this year...


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Sweet camo! That MAX4 is my favorite camo. Looks really good!

Them hopped up, lifted and as Triple F would say with spinners (wheels) golf carts are really popular.

Nice!

GCB


----------



## rem260man (Jan 17, 2005)

*golf cart*

Its nice and quiet as well!! You just slip around on it.



General CoolBro said:


> Sweet camo! That MAX4 is my favorite camo. Looks really good!
> 
> Them hopped up, lifted and as Triple F would say with spinners (wheels) golf carts are really popular.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Ask, that is one sweet rig!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

*Honda 110ATC*

Bought this last year off a friend. This is ATC is awesome.


----------



## ASK (May 15, 2006)

*3010 Trans mule*

******, Thanks I have enjoyed using it from dove, duck and deer hunting to driving it at the bay and beach.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

ATV's are sweet..No more Death Marches, Draggin Decoys or Deer around for miles..If youve not got 1..You just dont know what your missin

Oxx..


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

general how much those tires set you back i have a kaw 360 would like to get some bigger tires it seems my 4 wheel drive just gets me more stuck without the ground clerance


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Heres one*

This is my buddys it crawls over brush like a catipiller.AC & heat too!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I hate to mess up this thread!!!


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

jimk said:


> I hate to mess up this thread!!!


LOL - I am sure it serves it's purpose. I would like to see you camo cover for that!

GCB


----------



## SPECKMANNPOC (Feb 8, 2006)

*Land Or Water*

Land Or Water!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

SpeckmannPOC...I'll trade you my tractor for that thing!!!


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

*Toys*

1. '05 Kawasaki Mule 610 4X4 that my bro-in-law & I bot last summer, the thing is a freakin billy goat of a climber.
2. I this that Dad's Ranger is around a 1999 model, this thing has got some power, it pulls our little auger wagon around real good.
3. The ranch hoopty, I'm still surpised every time it starts, but I'll be dog gone if it dosen't have some heart.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

here's mine.


----------



## froggy (May 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

My toy, that I bought last year. She ain't pretty but she gets the job done.


----------



## TXDUKBUSTER (Aug 23, 2006)

2006 Rincon 28 x 12 x 12 Outlaws 3.0 ramsey winch alum. boot guards front and rear, skid plate and a bumper The rice field terror flooded or not


----------

